# How long for female guppy?



## mrsmomortiz (Mar 23, 2009)

I've had her for a couple weeks now along with a male guppy. I'm not sure if she was already pregnant when I got her or if this male mated with her. Also, I'm not sure if she's even pregnant or has just gotten bigger since buying her. It's beena few months since I've had guppies and bred them. So I've forgotten a few things. I'm pretty sure she's a preggie though. Her gravid spot has gotten darker though sometimes when I check on her it's completely dissappeared then comes back later when I check on her again. Not sure what that's all about.
Well, after looking at the photo can you tell me about how long she has. I don't think you can see the gravid spot in the pic I have, but you can see her size. I couldn't get a good shot without the flass getting in the way somehow. haha She does have a dark, large gravid spot. Thx for your help.


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Guppies usually have a little less than a month gestation period, normally 28 days. It depends genetics and a few external factors like temperature. 

What I like to do is mark on the calendar each time a female guppy drops fry. She will then drop fry like clockwork and you'll know within a day or two when to expect them each time.

For now, it would help to have a dense floating plastic or live plant to protect the fry when they are born. Then scoop them out and put them in a small grow-out tank if you want to raise them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

i agree with Felicia. however, if this is the first time u r expecting fry's, the easiest way to know if she is gonna drop her "litter" is if she looks squarish when you are looking down at her. if she does, its gonna be pretty soon.

hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------

